# Paintballing, Sat (all day) 1st Feb.. Surrey



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Now a bit of a late one.... Â : for all you not off to Iraq for war.. Â ;D

But would anyone like to come along "Paintballing" in Cobham in Surrey

A group of us (15-20), "me & my budies from near & far, the past & the present" are going along........ to a place called Campaign Paintball........which is that 'day' activity as part of the my stag do ! Â [smiley=cheers.gif]

all the details are as per the link....
http://www.campaign-paintball.com

all the info is on the link, but a summary
location..









the day works out as Â£25 per person for all the kit & includes 150 paintballs.. you need to get to the site by 9.15am and the the day ends at around 4.30pm

if anyone is intersted in coming along, I have to confirm numbers to the venue by this time next wednesday 22nd Jan.. so let me know Â


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Campaign Cobham is a good site - did a few tournaments there when I used to play regularly.
Would love to have a play again, but can't make it... besides I sold all my kit last year :'(









Hope they don't do too many nasty things to you


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

now are we ALL scared of KevinST now.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kevin...the ASSASIN!!! 

Never tried paintballing before...but I have done lots of shooting with real guns!! 

Is it true that the pellet can hurt you/cause a bruise, if you are shoot at close range?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I was already scared of him - he washes the inside of his wheels (apparently in sub zero temperatues) and gets a kick out of fixing peoples VPN problems 

I really wanted to go to this paintballing session but i'll be in the US on business 

My biggest problem is not knowing people that want to go paint balling. Maybe we could orgrainse a TT paintball event - perhaps a battle against Scooby owners or summat?

Anyway - Sundeep - congratz on getting married - you'll live to never regret it


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Oh - I would have love to come but Karting @ Buckmoore Park that day........

Have good fun and see you on Saturday

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

yes paintballs can hurt - anything travelling at 300ft/sec (muzzel velocity) will hurt - that's why you wear special protective goggles.
Unfortunatly the goggles that most sites give out are cheap, and while they will protect your eyes they will also steam up - *Sundeep, try to get some liquid from an optician that stops glasses steaming up and use that on the goggles.*
You'll be asked not to fire the gun at anyone if you are within 6 - 12 ft from your target to avoid hurting others too much... in tournaments there is no such distance rule :-/


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

> *Sundeep, try to get some liquid from an optician that stops glasses steaming up and use that on the goggles.*


blimey....

might have to see if I can get this outfit ;D ;D


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

I would of loved to go... and have been a few times... but in the cold its gonna bloody hurt!! And I agree with Kevin - the lame equipment given out ALWAYS steams up - once I ran into a branch cuz I couldnt see where I was going (and no, you cant laugh!!) 

Good fun tho... try and stay away from those 300ft/sec paintballs - they do hurt, and you (or your opponent!) can have upto 10 of them in the air before the first one hits its target (the guns are semi-automatic), so if u do get hit, I've found moving out the way helps, cuz theres probably more where that came from 

Shash.

PS - 150 paintballs is usually never enough - one time I went I got thru over 1000 (me and my friend shared a bag of 2500)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is this KevinST in the outfit? 

Shash...if you aim better next time 150 should be enough!! ;D


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

LOL! vlastlan - admittedly, the time I went thru 1000 was the first ever time I went... I've since gotten better, so only get thru about 400-500, but remember, that includes practice shots, and having fun... Also, you get thru a lot if you play in defence, laying down cover fire... Only snipers get thru very little, cuz they take calculated targetted shotz... 

Shash.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You must have been shooting like Rambo!! Standing up with no cover and keep shooting non stop to anything that went past!! ...and as you know in movies, the hero is never get shot...but kills them all!! 

Did they give you grenades with multiple shots inside? ;D


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

You can get paint grenades... But I've never used any 

Shash.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

LOL... 1000?? for a day?? :
I used to take 1000 balls out with me for a single game!! 300 in the guns hopper, 2 x 200 ball pots, 2 x 150 ball pots!

Paint grenades are fun, but far better is smoke - a couple of them thrown in a bunker and all hell is about to be let loose... you'll often see marshalls getting out of smoke filled bunkers leaving the players to sort it out themselves !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

now what exactly did you do when you paintballed ? 

paintball competitons .. ! (what just like in halo.. last man standing ?) :-X


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

yeah - 5-man, 7-man and 10-man tournaments (1 team vs 1 team, capture the flag style either in woodland or "speedball" - open fields with minimal cover), 2-man and 3-man last team standing (multiple teams on a single field, last team surviving).

Used to love playing but the game started to get way too political (UK Government tried to ban paintballing several times) and the guns became a lot more technical with electro-pneumatic internals that could fire in excess of 15 rounds per second. The game turned into a competition of who could fire the most amount of paint :-/ Progress I guess !


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

Hightlights from the last Dulux sponsored Paintball Championship...









about right


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Kev - 1000 per game?!? I take u were the mad nutter one who ran thru the arena shooting anything that moved (and didnt move) - psychological warfare - scare the hell out of the opponent 

Did you ever do the last-man-standing all-against-all (no teams)? Usually last game of the day to finish your paintballs... Minimal cover, and just keep shooting until your out of ammo or dead. 

Shash.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Did you ever do the last-man-standing all-against-all (no teams)? Usually last game of the day to finish your paintballs... Minimal cover, and just keep shooting until your out of ammo or dead.


Oh yeah... gets very painful if doing it with 30 or so tournament quality players 

Another fun game that was a trademark of the first team I played for was "one-on-one" (don't try this at home children)... 2 players stand about 15meters appart and fire one shot at each other, each take a step forward and have another shot... another step, another shot etc etc looser is the first to chicken out... ahh how I miss those days


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Oh yeah... gets very painful if doing it with 30 or so tournament quality players Â
> 
> Another fun game that was a trademark of the first team I played for Â was "one-on-one" (don't try this at home children)... 2 players stand about 15meters appart and fire one shot at each other, each take a step forward and have another shot... another step, another shot etc etc looser is the first to chicken out... ahh how I miss those days


I didn't know paintballing was associated to S&M 

Pain is the objective here...what if one of the two shoots between the legs!!


----------

